# Valet magic help



## gtr130 (Aug 8, 2017)

trying to get hold of Rob @ VM - tried office number but no reply and also mobile....anyone got new home address as only have old ashford one and sure hes moved to ascot?....

can someone pm (please dont post it) me if have it as have 2 cars needing wraping asap and one also exhaust work so can at least send him pics plus my details....ta in advance....

:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gtr130 said:


> trying to get hold of Rob @ VM - tried office number but no reply and also mobile....anyone got new home address as only have old ashford one and sure hes moved to ascot?....
> 
> can someone pm (please dont post it) me if have it as have 2 cars needing wraping asap and one also exhaust work so can at least send him pics plus my details....ta in advance....
> 
> :chuckle:


Hmmm, you won't find many fans of his on here, just plenty of horror stories. There's other people who can wrap cars who have far better reputations and we do have PWPRO as a forum sponsor (not sure if they still are though!) if you want to give them a call.

PW Pro - Swissvax car detailing, window tinting and vinyl wrapping in Mansfield, Nottingham UK

GT-R Register - Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - View Profile: pwpro


----------



## gtr130 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks very much - always thought he did most of the GTrs around in Surrey Hampshire area ,.,..guess he must have dropped his standards.....ill try elsewhere


----------

